# Neversummer Production Splitboards



## killclimbz

Starting in December Neversummer is making production splitboards. I've long considered them the gold standard in Splitboards, but it was always a custom order job. The Blaho bros will still run the manufacturing side of this, so the guys who have been doing it for years will still be doing it. Just not on their spare time anymore. Congrats to them. I know this side business has been taking a lot of their free time. Seems that that they models might be limited, but I am hoping they will open up the line a bit. I don't think anything is set in stone and the Blaho's have made a split out of just about every board in their line. Even if it was a first time out board, they'll do fine. I have the first made Summit Splitboard and it rocks.

Shayboarder posted the info.


----------



## bravo_castle

Very cool, I saw a post on splitboard.com, about NS making factory splits now.
I need more info...


----------



## T.J.

awesome. now if i only lived someplace that got snow.

NS ftmfw


----------



## Guest

Voile' makes a split kit that enables you with a few basic tools to split any board you would like. It is a viable low cost alternative to the expensive ready made splitboards. You can also purchase the tractor skins for the board you split as well...

Its slightly ghetto, but works very well and saves u some cash. Splitboard: Voile Official Site - backcountry splitboards, skis, telemark bindings, and avalanche rescue shovels


----------



## killclimbz

It's an alternative for sure, but I find the diy models to be less than great vs a production split that is built from the ground up. The exception being the diy models monk creates. He inlays a beautiful looking inside edge on his boards. Also with buying the splitkit then having to get skins, you save maybe $100 vs just buying a Voile production splitboard.

Also DIY talk should be on another thread as I created this one just to let peeps know that Neversummer has gone in production vs customer orders on their splitboards now. Which are super nice btw...


----------



## Zee

killclimbz said:


> It's an alternative for sure, but I find the diy models to be less than great vs a production split that is built from the ground up. The exception being the diy models monk creates. He inlays a beautiful looking inside edge on his boards. Also with buying the splitkit then having to get skins, you save maybe $100 vs just buying a Voile production splitboard...


I would have to agree, and considering you can get the Mojo for <$700 around here towards the end of the season, doesn't make it worthwhile to me.

I'm buying a split end of this season, probably a Mojo.


----------



## Guest

Is neversummer making woman's splitboards? I am 5'3" and about 110lbs. I am an advanced snowboarder, and do a lot of backcountry. It seams that all of the splitboards are in such large sizes. Do they make some for us little ladies?? I ride neversummer and love it! So, I would like to stick with them.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

alyann said:


> Is neversummer making woman's splitboards? I am 5'3" and about 110lbs. I am an advanced snowboarder, and do a lot of backcountry. It seams that all of the splitboards are in such large sizes. Do they make some for us little ladies?? I ride neversummer and love it! So, I would like to stick with them.


Call them up and see what they can do for you. I see split 56 infinity's on craigslist up here in Summit county all the time.


----------



## nzboardlife

If i wasn't traveling in december i would of picked one of these up, darn.

My 165 Prior Backcountry arrives this week, will post some pictures up of the pretty bugger


----------



## X1n54n3x

and ideas as to what the cost might be?


----------



## shredbetties

they're up on the NS site now - { Summit & Custom Split } Never Summer Boards

listed as $1299 - too bad they only come in a few sizes!


----------



## killclimbz

I am pretty sure if you contact Bentley Blaho, they will still split any board in the NS line up.


----------



## shredbetties

yeah, they will.. bit too steep for my budget though, even with the board on proform!


----------



## killclimbz

Ha! Write it off as a business expense! If pro form gotcha to around $900 for the split, well that would be a steal for a Neversummer splitty.


----------



## shredbetties

killclimbz said:


> Ha! Write it off as a business expense! If pro form gotcha to around $900 for the split, well that would be a steal for a Neversummer splitty.


haha i guess i could try that - my voile was only $400 on proform though, so for now i'll stick with that. 

off topic - have you tried the spark r&d bindings? lisa from venture was showing them to me, and they looked nice and way lighter!


----------



## killclimbz

I have a few friends that have them. Next years look awesome. I'll probably pick up a pair. They do shave about a pound off of your set up. Well worth it imo.


----------



## bubbachubba340

What's Proform?


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

if you work at a shop or teach at a mtn you can usually get pro forms from companys which gives you a pretty good discount on all their gear. i actually just got a 10' NS evo-r for about 290.


----------



## shredbetties

killclimbz said:


> I have a few friends that have them. Next years look awesome. I'll probably pick up a pair. They do shave about a pound off of your set up. Well worth it imo.


Yeah, they had next years at their SIA booth - they were definitely lighter - and they slid onto the puck things much more easily, too - I was thinking of picking up a pair too.


----------



## nzboardlife

i'll be getting the Fuse's next year


----------

